

Why We Rank #1 for 'John Chow' and Why You Shouldn't Mess With Google - rchambers
http://www.pronetadvertising.com/articles/why-we-rank-1-for-john-chow-and-why-you-shouldnt-mess-with-google.html
If you came to this article looking for ways to "Make Money Online", you came to the right place. If you were searching for John Chow, and ended up here you must be wondering how we are the first result and if it makes sense. 
======
pixcavator
If Google ranks anyone manually, it only proves that their algorithm is
inadequate.

